# Moving to Pietermaritzburg (PMB)



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi All,

We are planning to relocate to PMB next year, from Cape Town. 

I wanted to know how easy is it to find jobs there? I have a Masters in Economic Development from UCT and hold a critical skills work permit valid until 2019.

I have been told that it's a quiet place with not a lot of job opportunities and driving to Durban for work would be the best option.

Any advice? Do people commute from PMB to Durban on a daily basis?

Will really appreciate some advice.

Ruby


----------



## MiaOh (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Ruby,

Though I don't have specific advice regarding your job search I recommend doing some online research and perhaps looking into some job placement agencies. You never know, you might find just the right thing in PMB or perhaps you can create your own job there..? However there's undoubtedly more job opportunities in Durban so that's likely the answer. People do commute there, it takes about an hour and there's a toll. I've lived and worked in Durban and personally found it a bit hectic (and PMB area is lovely) so I hope you find something right for you there!


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

MiaOh said:


> Hi Ruby,
> 
> Though I don't have specific advice regarding your job search I recommend doing some online research and perhaps looking into some job placement agencies. You never know, you might find just the right thing in PMB or perhaps you can create your own job there..? However there's undoubtedly more job opportunities in Durban so that's likely the answer. People do commute there, it takes about an hour and there's a toll. I've lived and worked in Durban and personally found it a bit hectic (and PMB area is lovely) so I hope you find something right for you there!


Thanks for the suggestion. Been looking at some job placement agencies already but so far the jobs that match my experience and skills are in durban. Hoping that by the time I eventually move, I do get something :fingerscrossed:


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, I live and work in Durban and most definitely, Durban has better job opportunities than PMB. I am not to sure if you are up to the daily commute from PMB to Dbn if you happe to get a job in Dbn...driving can sap your energy.PMB will have more Gvt jobs though.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you for the input. Was it easy to find work in durban as a foreigner? Or do employers are skeptical about hiring a foreigner?


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, work generally is hard to find if you are a foreigner however if you have a scarce skill then something will come up.I am in the accounting/audit field and this is a high paced and stressful field and foreigners have made a name for themselves as hard workers so some employers really do not mind foreigners.


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you for the input.


----------



## MiaOh (Aug 3, 2015)

RubyRuby said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Been looking at some job placement agencies already but so far the jobs that match my experience and skills are in durban. Hoping that by the time I eventually move, I do get something :fingerscrossed:


Good luck!!


----------

